# Breaking News: Protein Casues Cancer??



## swolesearcher (Mar 18, 2014)

Breaking News: Protein Casues Cancer?? - YouTube


----------



## BigBob (Mar 18, 2014)

I thought everything causes cancer?


----------



## Big-John (Mar 18, 2014)

Yeah everything causes cancer now! lol


----------



## BigBob (Mar 19, 2014)

On death certificates everywhere it'll say "cause of death?" = Protein


----------



## brendanbreen (Mar 20, 2014)

I quit caring when I found out that water and oxygen were carcinogenic...


----------



## thebull2012 (Mar 20, 2014)

Oxygen is poisonous,  it just takes about 70 years to take affect.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Mar 20, 2014)

The guy in the video is all about his bro science


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 20, 2014)

Professor in the sciences of "bro"


----------



## swolesearcher (Mar 20, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> The guy in the video is all about his bro science



not really.. do you even know who he is? his name on the boards is lucian and he`s very well known from the mods here. he`s one of the most knowledgeable guys


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Mar 20, 2014)

It doesn't really matter- 
His point was that people are getting cancer because of the lack of phyto/micro nutrients from fruits and veggies- 

That point in his video was totally implied too- basically he said "if they are eating a lot of meat then they probably aren't eating a lot of fruits" that's him building bridges. 

I've actually read and researched quite a few peer reviewed studies on the matter and there is a direct correlation between the intake of animal proteins and fats and the prevalence of certain types of cancers... And it has nothing to do with the body being alkaline or acidic.

He may be a well respected member and that's great, but still his video was full of assumptions he was proselytizing.


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 20, 2014)

Correlation vs causation is a major fallacy and is seen all over the place more and more.


----------



## Sully (Mar 21, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> Correlation vs causation is a major fallacy and is seen all over the place more and more.



Precisely what I was going to bring up. Correlation does not equal causation. Very few people understand the difference anymore.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Mar 21, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> Correlation vs causation is a major fallacy and is seen all over the place more and more.




Are you disputing my point? Just not sure what you're inferring other than the difference between correlation and causation-??

I can dig some data out if that's what's be asked -


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 21, 2014)

Yes very broad video with many confuseable points from the inner secret society... Vegetables can cause cancer from the cow poop drawn up in the water thru the roots..example?   ... well hell look at "magnus 82"  the fukers a big ass steer from sweet potato shakes. . Here he is age 16 see how pissed his dad looks.  ?


----------

